# pre war or war time? columbia light weight frame



## fxo550 (Oct 17, 2012)

If some one have interest on this frame let me know.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Oct 17, 2012)

Have you sold the rest of that one then?
I'm interested but I'm having car problems and I'm waiting to see how they turn out before I buy anything large.


----------



## fxo550 (Oct 17, 2012)

sailorbenjamin said:


> Have you sold the rest of that one then?
> I'm interested but I'm having car problems and I'm waiting to see how they turn out before I buy anything large.




Yes this frame and the seat and the crank/sprocket with out hardware.Iam thimking $50 or $60 to the west coast shipped for this frame


----------



## s1b (Oct 18, 2012)

Seems fair! Thpught about it myself.

Sailorben, why didn't you keep the one I bought from you


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Oct 18, 2012)

My big problem is that when a bike is done I get bored with it and start to look for something else to work on.  It's a habit that perplexes my wife, too.


----------

